# Malaysian lodge



## Dzebina (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'd like to meet a brother here in Malaysia to know more on how to become a Mason. Can someone enlighten my path please. Thank you.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 8, 2013)

Dzebina said:


> Hi everyone. I'd like to meet a brother here in Malaysia to know more on how to become a Mason. Can someone enlighten my path please. Thank you.



To answer the question about becoming a member - That depends on the jurisdiction  Some jurisdictions are by invitation, mostly in Europe.  Some jurisdictions require you to ask to be become a member, mostly in the Americas.  How it works in Asian jurisdictions I don't know but it will work one of those two ways.  Find a Mason and ask him how to become a Mason.

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/recognised-foreign-grand-lodges/grand-lodges-in-asia-australasia/

The first place to look is the list or jurisdictions recognized by the United Grand Lodge of England.  They are the ancestor of all other jurisdictions.  No luck finding Malaysia in their list.

http://dglea.org/

A district GL sponsored by UGLE that's near Malaysia.  Click their List of Lodges to see if any are near you.

http://www.dglme.my/about_therolloflodges.php

An overlapping district GL that's sponsored through Scotland.  Check their list of lodges to see if any are near you.


----------



## Dzebina (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you, dfreybur. I searched the net and i found a page with the address of a GL near me, attached to it. I'll try knocking on their doors soon, but how can and how would i know if its legit?

http://www.dglea.org/


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 9, 2013)

Dzebina said:


> Thank you, dfreybur. I searched the net and i found a page with the address of a GL near me, attached to it. I'll try knocking on their doors soon, but how can and how would i know if its legit? http://www.dglea.org/



They claim to be a District directly under UGLE rather than an independent GL of their own.  So let's start at UGLE and see if that's correct.

I started at UGLE http://www.ugle.org.uk/

click About UGLE  http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/

click Districts & Groups http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/ugle-districts-and-groups/

click Asia http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/ugle-districts-and-groups/districts-and-groups-in-asia/

click Eastern Archipelago http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/u.../district-grand-lodge-of-eastern-archipelago/ to display the name of the District Grand Master and mailing address.

On the dglea.org web page click Home to display the name of the District Grand Master and mailing addresses.

The name and mailing address match.  They are legit.  The lodge nearest you in Malaysia is a part of the oldest GL in the world.

On the dglea.org web site I recommend clicking Research.  Several excellent historical articles are archived there.


----------



## Dzebina (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you, brother dfreybur. This would be the start of my journey to seek for further enlightenment. Much gratitude.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

